# Breeders in germany/holland ? Hamm messe.



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello  I seek breeders in germany and netherlands i can meet up with, and buy some mice 

I go to hamm messe this year, and maybe we can meat ??

I seek:

Tri colours
Splash 
Satin (english type)
Siamese (all types of siamese)
Himilaya
Blue (good blue)
And some good tans with good type.

I hope to hear from someone


----------

